
Show HN: Buglife – In-app bug reporting and feedback for iOS and Android - schukin
https://github.com/Buglife/Buglife-iOS
======
schukin
Cofounder here, happy to answer any questions! We actually launched last year,
but our SDKs were closed source until today. We’re still new to OSS, and
hoping to get some feedback on... well, everything. :)

We also wrote up a blog post on our decision to go open source:
[https://medium.com/buglife/open-
source-f8e1b5fe3b75](https://medium.com/buglife/open-source-f8e1b5fe3b75)

